# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  cho em xin mẫu tượng đeo cổ ạ

## Duy Phước Đào

mấy bác có mẫu tượng đeo cổ nào cho e được không ạ? em cám ơn các bác nhiều  :Smile:

----------

